# Anyone like Damascus?



## godogs57 (Aug 9, 2019)

Have not posted any work lately as I've been busy with orders, hurricane damage, grandkids, hurricane damage and more hurricane damage. Here is a sweet blade that showed a good bit of contrast I thought. Brushed satin nickel silver guard and buttcap with turquoise, nickel silver and copper spacers with an Amber Stag handle from an elk shed I found while hunting NM. I also did the sheath work here. Razor sharp as always. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 9, 2019)

Wow, that is art!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 9, 2019)

That is nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 9, 2019)

now that pops


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 9, 2019)

That's is beautiful.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Aug 9, 2019)

Very nice work!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2019)

My goodness that is a beautiful knife!


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 9, 2019)

Nice craftsmanship,,,,


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2019)

I love Damascus. I need to talk to you about one.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2019)

Oh yeah, that is a beautiful knife. Nicodemous and I got a couple from a knife maker up here several years ago.


----------



## Triple C (Aug 9, 2019)

Holy Cow!  I'd have to frame that behind glass and add a special bequeathment clause to my will to see who that got handed down to.  Art and craftsmanship at it's finest.


----------



## Buck70 (Aug 9, 2019)

Triple C said:


> Holy Cow!  I'd have to frame that behind glass and add a special bequeathment clause to my will to see who that got handed down to.  Art and craftsmanship at it's finest.


This right here.


----------



## John I. Shore (Aug 9, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 9, 2019)

ME LIKE!  ME LIKE!


----------



## Shug (Aug 10, 2019)

Dude that is a beautiful piece of work.....A work of art!!!


----------



## oldguy (Aug 11, 2019)

If I could wolf whistle on the 'puter I would! Loud and long.
Man, that is some knife!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 11, 2019)

Awesome job!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2019)

All of the above, absolutely a beautiful work of art.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 12, 2019)

Very nice


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Aug 18, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Very nice


Too nice to use !!


----------



## killerv (Aug 23, 2019)

fine work!


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Aug 23, 2019)

What museum will that knife go in?


----------



## godogs57 (Aug 23, 2019)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> What museum will that knife go in?


It went to Japan.


----------



## marknga (Sep 6, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------



## sleepr71 (Sep 8, 2019)

That is one of the most beautiful knives I’ve ever seen? May I ask how much time you had in it..beginning,to end? I’d guess weeks. Years..and years..if I did it ?


----------



## godogs57 (Sep 10, 2019)

sleepr71 said:


> That is one of the most beautiful knives I’ve ever seen? May I ask how much time you had in it..beginning,to end? I’d guess weeks. Years..and years..if I did it ?


 A bunch. Not to be short with you....most of my knives are around 20-25 hours...this one was a good bit more.


----------



## dwhee87 (Sep 23, 2019)

That's a thing of beauty, Hank.


----------



## Razor Blade (Sep 24, 2019)

godogs57 said:


> Have not posted any work lately as I've been busy with orders, hurricane damage, grandkids, hurricane damage and more hurricane damage. Here is a sweet blade that showed a good bit of contrast I thought. Brushed satin nickel silver guard and buttcap with turquoise, nickel silver and copper spacers with an Amber Stag handle from an elk shed I found while hunting NM. I also did the sheath work here. Razor sharp as always. Hope you enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 979014


Dang Hank, thats a looker right there. I love it.


----------



## joepuppy (Oct 1, 2019)

Wow. What an awesome piece. I love Damascus, my everyday carry is a Damascus from Tree Brand.


----------



## greg j (Oct 3, 2019)

I was never really crazy about Damascus until i saw this.  That is probably the most beautiful blade i have ever seen in Damascus.  Do you forge your own blades?  How
mane layers did you fold to get that look.  That is absolutely one of the most stunning
blades i have ever seen.


----------



## AugustaDawg (Oct 8, 2019)

Wasn't really sure where to put this, but thought some of you knife makers may want to take a look.  It's a govt website selling surplus goods.  There is a kiln listed here:
https://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemid=2915&acctid=676 
Maybe one of you could put it to good use.


----------

